# The Free Republic of Texas



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

This is a story I did and let set for a while then NK did some editing on it and we think it's ready to see the light of day...( many thanks to NK!!)

One of my biggest problems is trying to write something that's not about somebody who's rich building a super MAG.. 

Nothing against the rich! wish I was , but 98% of us aren't and ain't gonna be!.. but in this story I ended up with two guys who have enough to really make a go of it...

I like the idea of a small community working together to build a MAG... that won't happen until the Zombies are at the door and then it will be too late.. I don't have any answers hell I don't even have the questions just some basic ideas ..

NK is going to post it...
If your looking for Road warrior this isn't for you.. it's just a small entertaining read that wrote it's self and went where it wanted to go with damn little input from me..

But I can say this, I can hear that screen door opening in my mind because I grew up with screen doors and squeekie springs.. if you didn't.. I feel for you.. it's up there with the smell of the cloak room at school with the smells of damp wool and paper sacks with fried egg sandwiches...! I'll never forget those!! 
HB

NK will post it in a bit


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

HozayBuck said:


> This is a story I did and let set for a while then NK did some editing on it and we think it's ready to see the light of day...( many thanks to NK!!)
> 
> One of my biggest problems is trying to write something that's not about somebody who's rich building a super MAG..
> 
> ...


Here here! I like all the stories, but feel more of a draw for the oh shit, I only have 50 bucks paycheck to prep with stories than the I am an independently wealthy prepper who can buy 5000 acres for whatever the cost, etc. I look forward to the read.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

Where is page 43 - 112??? :dunno: I'm already hooked on the story can't wait to read the rest!!! :beercheer:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

HarleyRider said:


> Where is page 43 - 112??? :dunno: I'm already hooked on the story can't wait to read the rest!!! :beercheer:


Ooppss ... let me upload the right-edit .. sorry! It will be downloadable in Hozay's original posting shortly.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> Ooppss ... let me upload the right-edit .. sorry! It will be downloadable in Hozay's original posting shortly.


Thanks...

I'm a fast reader, and read the 1st 42 pages during my lunch hour today.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

does anybody remember when 2001 & 2010 were about *the future*? :lolsmash:

...

...

...

I'm still waiting for my dolphin tank!

Where's my _JETPACK_ ?


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> does anybody remember when 2001 & 2010 were about *the future*?


Hey... I can remember when the 1950's were about the future!! oops:

Dang... ran out of Geritol again!


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> Ooppss ... let me upload the right-edit .. sorry! It will be downloadable in Hozay's original posting shortly.


:lolsmash::lolsmash::lolsmash::lolsmash:

Yea I remember when the big goal was to break the speed of sound... Sifi readers were the"Geeks"of the day.. things change now with the speed of light.. 
I think it's all stuff learned from the little green crites in area 51..or "under" it... and one day their mother ship will come looking for them ..glad " I" didn't pull out any finger (?) nails...


----------



## Donald (Sep 1, 2010)

*About the free republic of Texas*

This was an absolutely good read.......hope you have some more hidden that you can sneak in real quick........Thank you..............Donald:beercheer:


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Donald said:


> This was an absolutely good read.......hope you have some more hidden that you can sneak in real quick........Thank you..............Donald:beercheer:


Dude!! it wasn't that short!!! you need a job!!...

Thank you.. I really like it.. paint my head bigger!!!lol


----------



## longjohn (Jan 28, 2011)

Good Read,
Enjoyed this one


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

mn_homesteader said:


> Here here! I like all the stories, but feel more of a draw for the oh shit, I only have 50 bucks paycheck to prep with stories than the I am an independently wealthy prepper who can buy 5000 acres for whatever the cost, etc. I look forward to the read.


mn_homesteader... I have to agree. The stories where some dude (or dude-ette) throws around a half million or more like it's pocket change are interesting but almost sound like an excercise in "if I won the lottery, I'd.....". Some of my favorites have been the Joe-average just making do, more with knowledge than with money, stories. I'm dabbling with some writings along these lines myself but it's a lot harder than it looks! 

I'm looking forward to reading this one too.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

This is one of my favorite stories of yours, Hozay. I could almost see, hear, and feel the things going on. Great writing.

Culex, you're right, it's a lot harder to write these stories than it looks, but I hope you keep writing. I'd love to see stories by more people on here! I keep running out of them to read! lol


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Hozay, Good story! And I'm pleased to say it doesn't have "A" dude throwing around millions. 

You definitely had the feel of being there. In fact I tried to find it on Google maps... of course the town was fictional but I thought maybe some of the other location decriptions might help to guide me to a specific location that you based it on. Never found an exact match, although did find some areas that looked close. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

CulexPipiens said:


> Hozay, Good story! And I'm pleased to say it doesn't have "A" dude throwing around millions.
> 
> You definitely had the feel of being there. In fact I tried to find it on Google maps... of course the town was fictional but I thought maybe some of the other location decriptions might help to guide me to a specific location that you based it on. Never found an exact match, although did find some areas that looked close.
> 
> Keep up the good work.


Yea it's only a place in my mind..but I'd bet a bundle it's here in East TX someplace... in fact there is a small "town" near here that was for sale a while back...the whole town... all 5 or 10 buildings... but ya know... stop and think about this..how hard would it be to create Dog Trot?.. buy 50 acres with a narrow road passing by it.. add the right folks... build buildings to house a few businesses ... not many.. what's it take to have a small working community? a larger town or small city fairly close to help with outside jobs.. people willing to work together...

What could 50 or 60 normal everyday folks do working together? maybe nothing, maybe just that number of like minded people working alone but in a secure little town?... maybe a lot!... you don't have to share warm fuzzy feelings and showers with others to build a solid safe protected neighborhood where your family's are safe..your kids can play outside after dark..safely... I don't have to attend church to be a good person, I don't have to vote like my neighbor to get along with him, I don't have to dial 911 because I see a stranger watching kids in my "hood'... I can just be a good neighbor... care about the folks around me... and if all these people are preppers?... well... sound like my kinda place!! so here's a thought.. lets all get together down at Miss Ellie's for a cuppa and discuss what "we" ....meaning...
"you".."me".."yawl" think when you hear the words prepping ?.. working together for a safer place to call home? there don't need to be a committee or a leader none of that... just people coming together for the common good...

Pass the pie Miss Ellie ...


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Well I'm shamelessly going to bump this back up top because it got buried pretty fast and i think it's a good one...I loved writing it and the folks who made up the town...

Anyway... if ya ain't read it give it a try... not much shoot em up but it's a lot of fun...*


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

Page 53 paragraphs 5-7. Did it switch from first person to 3rd person? Or is there another character named Sam?


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

Great story. After reading it it made me think about what's going on in real life. It would be nice if the world would go back to simpler times.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

zracer7 said:


> Page 53 paragraphs 5-7. Did it switch from first person to 3rd person? Or is there another character named Sam?


*Damned if I know..lol I don't do too well with staying in first person etc..I like the sitting by the fire telling a story style.. I know it's not proper but then again I've never been accused of being or doing proper.. *

I've noticed an overriding theme in my stories of folks not wanting to go back to the way it was.. wishful thinking on my part I guess... simpler times..


----------



## Chevy (Aug 20, 2012)

*ONE word pretty well sums up this story.*

*EXCELLENT!*

*A 5 star story.*

*Downloaded it this morning, well worth reading.*


----------

